# Anyone heard of a bugatti bicycle?



## utahsaint (Jun 8, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone has ever herd of a Bugatti bicycle? I just picked one up the other day it seems to have all higher end shimano components. The bicycle has alumnium wheels and is pretty light for a bike that seems to be 80s early 90s.

I was just wondering if anyone knows a possible value for it? Also any feedback on new vs older bicycles would be nice to know. I am a new b to the higher end of bicycling and wanted to know others oppionions.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm assuming that it was a product tie-in with that aborted attempt to re-introduce the Bugatti automobile name. It was built as a promotional vehicle, and was likely overpriced at the time (like Porsche bikes were). It's value depends on the quality of the build, the actual builder, the rarity, and the demand. I'll bet that when Bugatti went bankrupt, a whole bunch of these overpriced poser-bikes were dumped on the market. Any extra value that it might have over that of the components would be for the advertizing value. My guess is that is rather limited.

Post it on eBay-you never know what people will buy...


----------



## SMUGator (Feb 22, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Post it on eBay-you never know what people will buy...


Can also search closed auctions occasionally and see if one has ever sold. I have a rare Lambert that was "gifted" to me by my father-in-law. The only one I've ever seen listed on e-bay had an opening bid of $29 and no offers.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Lamberts were well-known death trap bikes of the late 1970's. They were recalled more than 20 years ago. Search for "Lambert Death Fork" here and at sheldonbrown.com for more info. 

I'm surprised somebody would even offer you $10 for one.....


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

utahsaint said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has ever herd of a Bugatti bicycle? I just picked one up the other day it seems to have all higher end shimano components. The bicycle has alumnium wheels and is pretty light for a bike that seems to be 80s early 90s.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows a possible value for it? Also any feedback on new vs older bicycles would be nice to know. I am a new b to the higher end of bicycling and wanted to know others oppionions.


utahsaint,

thanks for changing the tone of your original thread.

by the way, the first one was moved to retro for two reasons: 1) it does not belong in general, and 2) you are much more likely to get feedback on this forum, since it is an older bicycle.

please post future similar threads in retro.

thanks!


----------



## SMUGator (Feb 22, 2005)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Lamberts were well-known death trap bikes of the late 1970's. They were recalled more than 20 years ago. Search for "Lambert Death Fork" here and at sheldonbrown.com for more info.
> 
> I'm surprised somebody would even offer you $10 for one.....



Yeah, I researched all of that when it showed-up unannounced on my doorstep. I would give it away, including the Death Fork if anyone would take it out of my garage.


----------



## utahsaint (Jun 8, 2005)

*Sounds like an idea...*



Dave_Stohler said:


> I'm assuming that it was a product tie-in with that aborted attempt to re-introduce the Bugatti automobile name. It was built as a promotional vehicle, and was likely overpriced at the time (like Porsche bikes were). It's value depends on the quality of the build, the actual builder, the rarity, and the demand. I'll bet that when Bugatti went bankrupt, a whole bunch of these overpriced poser-bikes were dumped on the market. Any extra value that it might have over that of the components would be for the advertizing value. My guess is that is rather limited.
> 
> Post it on eBay-you never know what people will buy...


Yeah I am not too sure about posting on ebay as I probably paid too much for it anyways at $70. The bike is in very good shape as it only has a few very light scratches in it. The only thing that I noticed the other day was that the Bugatti name was on a sticker. So I can't image that the bike is that old for one thing or that its worth anything. I have never seen someone post a sticker as a brand name on a bike unless it was a cheep bike but maybe I am wrong. The odd part is that its all shimano components and really smoth shifting... It would be one thing if someone has herd of it then maybe I could put a value on it otherwise it could just sit on ebay with a $20 buy and no bid.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Do you have any photos? What size is it?

I've always had a fetish for Bugatti automobiles. Something about that Type 35...


----------



## utahsaint (Jun 8, 2005)

Lab Worker said:


> Do you have any photos? What size is it?
> 
> I've always had a fetish for Bugatti automobiles. Something about that Type 35...


I have attached a picture of the bicycle... Maybe this will help stir up some memories too. The bike seems to be a crome-moly frame with all shimano components. If I had to guess a size I would say its a 56cm or 58? I just know I am 6.1' and it seems to fit me just fine.


----------



## dansdesign (Dec 15, 2005)

*Bugatti*



utahsaint said:


> I am just wondering if anyone has ever herd of a Bugatti bicycle? I just picked one up the other day it seems to have all higher end shimano components. The bicycle has alumnium wheels and is pretty light for a bike that seems to be 80s early 90s.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone knows a possible value for it? Also any feedback on new vs older bicycles would be nice to know. I am a new b to the higher end of bicycling and wanted to know others oppionions.



I have a Bugatti, that I just converted to a fixed gear today. I am also interested to hear if anyone knows anything about these Bugatti Bikes.


----------



## dansdesign (Dec 15, 2005)

*Here is my Bugatti*

Here is my Bugatti fixie, it is still a bit of a work in progress.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

dansdesign said:


> I have a Bugatti, that I just converted to a fixed gear today. I am also interested to hear if anyone knows anything about these Bugatti Bikes.


Well, judging from the previous pic (crappy welds, knockoff pedals, stem shifters, stamped dropouts, etc), it looks like a piece of shyte to me.......


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

*Bugatti did make a bike but...*

it was long before this rip off of the name was ade.

Bugatti made a frame that used several pencil thin tubes in place of the single tubes normally used.
http://www.bugattirevue.com/revue19/bikes.htm


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

Shyte or no who cares (I'll bite the troll...LOL) just ride it. One of my favorie bikes is a gaspipe--nuthin' special, heavy as Sisyphus' sin when compared to the carbon bits, but it rides like gloss. It has gotten me thru the snowdrifts that have slammed me this winter with ease, straight and steady as a catamaran with spinnaker out full. 

Ride it with pride!!  

-Jay


----------



## grafton (Nov 28, 2008)

My first post here. But I built one and it here it is. :
Bugatti racing bicycle.


----------



## yakky (May 7, 2008)

My mom had a Bugatti bike, ordered it from Dammark (the mail order catalog) sometime in the late 80's. At the time they were just slightly above department store quality.


----------



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I once owned a Maserati MT-1 that was not related to the car manufacturer. But it was a pretty darn nice bike, Columbus, Campy Record, etc.


----------



## hillfeet (4 mo ago)

My BUGATTI touring sport-1987


----------

